# Everybody's else's Parts



## 5760rj (Aug 20, 2020)

because of bobcycles another bike has been added to my garage with no room, this bike came from everybody else in the way of parts, not a custom just an accumulation, but I finally got to use the reflectors that Boris made, hadn't really wanted to go to nice or expensive in buying what I wanted, but after talking with Bob U. I couldn't pass up his items or offers, dam it, it all started when I bought a set of "rattle can black fenders" that he had listed, and were cheap. other members will recognize there items that I bought, just wanted to see how it would look all put together and this is it, really like the bigger tires just more air volume same 26x2.125 rims, as for that member that messaged me, what doesn't have a price. first time for me with wide bars, I do have a straight light bracket I like better but this one was on when photos were taken. "No Vintage Schwinn was Dismantled for parts or Harmed for this Project" hahaha.....thank you everyone for taking my money and adding to my garage cluster mess.....


----------



## the tinker (Aug 21, 2020)

NICE!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool! You have a good eye.  Everything fits and works together!


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2020)

Way to go. Bike looks great and thanks for "plugging" my reflectors.


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 22, 2020)

Boris said:


> Way to go. Bike looks great and thanks for "plugging" my reflectors.



i like them on there, plus they match, might have hardware after Monday for you.....


----------



## ian (Sep 4, 2020)

Cool bike! I'm doing the same thing with parts collected/bought/found over the years. I plan to completely rebuild/build this winter when the snow flies.
I have a flightliner fork, Columbia 61 tank, rattle can fenders, a chrome rear rack, and more that will be installed then.


----------



## 5760rj (Sep 10, 2020)

ian said:


> Cool bike! I'm doing the same thing with parts collected/bought/found over the years. I plan to completely rebuild/build this winter when the snow flies.
> I have a flightliner fork, Columbia 61 tank, rattle can fenders, a chrome rear rack, and more that will be installed then.



keep me in mind if you need a light


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 10, 2020)

@5760rj I Dig that! I am not a Schwinn/cantilever fanatic but I would ride the wheels off that & grin like a Joker doin' it. New but Vintage Look & Built from a parts pile & You did it Tastefully. Good Job. Ride & Enjoy


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 10, 2020)

@Boris I might need some of those reflectors soon. Mind linking me to them or giving me the info/specs ?


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2020)

5760rj said:


> keep me in mind if you need a light



How about a small rear reflector? Green or red or..........????


----------



## 5760rj (Sep 10, 2020)

ian said:


> How about a small rear reflector? Green or red or..........????



got one/ red


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2020)

Cool. How big is it? How much, and how can I pay you if I  want it?


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2020)

Petty sweet bike !


----------



## eeapo (Nov 3, 2020)

Awesome, I like it.


----------



## SB Deluxe (Nov 7, 2020)

Jewels and fender ornament are a nice touch.


----------



## gorace38 (Nov 8, 2020)

I would like one of those lights and fender ornaments. Where did you find those.


----------

